# Canon EF 70-210 f/3.5-4.5 Vignetting



## Sleepy_Sentry (Aug 10, 2009)

I am in the market for a telephoto and lens in particular I'm looking into is the Canon EF 70-210 f/3.5-4.5 USM lens. This is one of the older push-pull zoom models. I've read a dozen or so reviews of the lens, and one or two mention that it has horrible vignetting problems.

Is there anyone here who has owned this particular lens and can comment on whether or not this is an issue?


----------

